# Fake Dbol



## AnaSCI (Nov 23, 2003)

Fake Dbol photo

Comparing the clone with the original  The top row indicated by the blue arrow shows the original Anabol.  The smooth mat finish of Anabol is a distinctive sign of this quality pharmaceutical product. There is no grain or discoloration.The bottom row, indicated by the red arrow, is an example of an anabol clone. Looking closely at its surface you can see that it contains dark red and white specs. 
Under inspection it is seen that the clone has a slightly less vivid pinkness and this is due to the many white pin sized dots on its surface. A more apparent difference, not evident on this scan, is the glossy finish of the clone as opposed to the mat finish of the original. I put this down to some kind of glucose binding agent much the same as is used in sweets (candy )

The anabol suck test. 
To the left of the black vertical line is the anabol suck test. 
This is where sucking the anabol reveals its substance. You can see that after the suck test the original still retains its 5 sided shape whilst the clone has eroded . 
The crack at its centre indicates a break down of its composition.
When these sucked samples are submitted to the crush test the 
clone crumbles into powder whilst the original still holds up under pressure.


----------



## armani1072 (Dec 22, 2003)

good to know


----------



## Nate (Jan 2, 2004)

THANKS


----------



## Corrado (Feb 2, 2004)

why can't I see the pics?


----------



## jamesbrosky (Feb 3, 2004)

I cant see em either?
wassupwitdat? :afro:


----------



## AUSRUBIN (Apr 30, 2004)

Can't see pic man


----------



## wolfyEVH (Apr 30, 2004)

ditto on not seeing them


----------



## steroid (May 5, 2004)

When the board has been changed few months ago all pics were lost.


----------



## Juggs22 (Oct 3, 2004)

*fake anabol*

A buddy of mine just got back from an exercise in Thailand.  He supposedly bought a bottle of 1000 anabol for just $40 bucks.  To me that's cheap but then again, he bought them directly from the drug store there.  He gave me 300 of them and I figured that I would take them for about 8 weeks.  I have been taking them for 5 days now and haven't seen anything yet.  Now, I have a feeling that they're fakes but I'm not sure.  I can't tell by looking at the fake pics over the internet and I tried the suck test.  It wasn't sweet at all and pretty much kept it's shape.  How long does it usually take before I would start noticing gains?  I take about 6 tabs a day.  1 every 2-3 hours.  Does anyone have any other tests that I can do to find out if this is bogus stuff?


----------



## AnaSCI (Oct 3, 2004)

second week you should start noticing gains


----------



## jsjs24 (Oct 3, 2004)

Juggs22 said:
			
		

> A buddy of mine just got back from an exercise in Thailand.  He supposedly bought a bottle of 1000 anabol for just $40 bucks.  To me that's cheap but then again, he bought them directly from the drug store there.  He gave me 300 of them and I figured that I would take them for about 8 weeks.  I have been taking them for 5 days now and haven't seen anything yet.  Now, I have a feeling that they're fakes but I'm not sure.  I can't tell by looking at the fake pics over the internet and I tried the suck test.  It wasn't sweet at all and pretty much kept it's shape.  How long does it usually take before I would start noticing gains?  I take about 6 tabs a day.  1 every 2-3 hours.  Does anyone have any other tests that I can do to find out if this is bogus stuff?




If you are taking 6 tabs (30mg) ed, and are eating plenty of cals, then you should definately notice within another week.


----------



## Juggs22 (Oct 3, 2004)

I appreciate the help.  I'll take 'em for another week or so and see what happens.


----------



## SandMan-WES (May 30, 2005)

i wish pic worked


----------

